# Electronic Firecrackers and Noise Makers



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

were do i get the electric fire cracker at?


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

Gemmy - you can get it here: http://www.halloweenfxprops.com/electronic-firecracker-startle-prop-flash-fire-cracker-prank/


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you think this would work with a motion detector light hack?


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks to this blog, I decided to give the boom plate a try. it came. the mail yesterday. while I'm concerned about the durability, I like it. nice and loud and it's sure to scare some people this Halloween


----------

